# homeopathic remedy for growing pains at night?



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

my son is having "growing pains" again. he wakes up in the middle of the night crying abot his leg and asking us to rub it for him. last night he must have woken up 10 times. we tried some arnica, whihc gave him enough relief to fall asleep for about 2 hours, but then he woke up again.

anything else homeopathic i can try?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't have the answer, but my DD has been having lots of growing pains. I am interested to see the responses you get!!


----------



## nwaddellr (Jan 2, 2005)

I can remember the docter telling my mom to give my sister more potassium in her diet to deal with the growing pains she had when younger. Good sources of potassium are white and sweet potatoes, as well as bananas.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes to potassium - bananas are good sources too. Also, you might try a Bach Flower Remedy. You can find some info about using them with kids on their website.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

this is what was recommended to me:

Calcarea phosphorica

now i just have to find it out here.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope you find something! My 5 and 3 year old get them horribly. We sometimes use a heating pad that helps, and good old fashioned rubbing.


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

This is soo my ds. What has finally helped us is an oil mixture a massage therapist friend of mine made. It has Arnica oil and some eucalyptis oil(sp?) I dont know the ratio but it smells great. We keep it in a glass jar since I was told that its great for skin but would burn a hole in our carpet. weird. anyway, once ds smells it he starts to relax and after massaging his feet and legs he goes back to dreamland. Us grown ups use it too-sore necks and shoulders.
hth!


----------



## abclan (Apr 18, 2005)

My oldest DS gets growing pains - poor guy!

I have used Cal. Phos, massaging,bananas heating pads without much success. It has taked awhile to find what works but it is usually children's tylenol and some Calms Forte, cold washcloths and me sitting next to him til he falls back asleep. I have also used the "Growing Pains" tincture by Wishgarden Herbs with success about 50% of the time(from Cascade Health Products - www.1cascade.com) ( they have a great selection of homeopathics too). If if he feels really bad, is in both legs or doesn't help in about 30 minutes I give the tylenol.

In the morning, I tell him he look taller.







I don't know if he believes me though.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

dr. greene reccommends daily stretching exercises. growing pains are caused by tight muscles/tendons that arent stretching as fast as the bones. maybe yoga would help as a preventative measure?


----------



## dewlady (Jul 8, 2004)

:

i had NO idea this was so comman. ds 4yrs old, was experiencing this a lot in the last year or two but it hasn't happened in a few months. his legs also go numb EVERY time he gets a shoulder ride-poor kid!


----------



## Mommy-K (Jun 17, 2014)

*Growing pains*

I am the mother of a 3 year old little boy and work for a Naturopath who recommended for me to take my son off dairy around the time he is feeling the growing pains. Dairy causes and inflammation response in the body. It might be worth a try to help your little ones too. It turns out that my son does better overall without dairy in his diet.


----------

